# Erythromycin and Beneficial Bacteria



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

I saw on Youtube that you can use various anitbiotics to combat cyanobacteria or blue green algae. Erythromycin was mentioned and maracin. Wouldn't the use of these antiobiotics also kill the beneficial bacteria that keep the tank safe for our fish?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I think erythromycin is safe for our beneficial bacteria.


----------



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for your answer. My local LFS guy will be back tomorrow, and I will ask what he thinks. I am beginning to think that cutting down on food and doing 2 water changes a week might be the way to go. Until now I have been doing only 20% once a week. Yesterday I did 40% and removed a lot of the "algae". I think that is the way to go for now. Just have to find that balance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't trust the lfs workers. Most have never had a tank and rarely know what they are talking about. They only know what they are taught in the store and it is usually by someone else who has very little experience and has never owned a tank. Their advice is rarely any good.


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

If its on something you can take out, spray hydrogen peroxide on it. Or liquid co2. That will kill the algae, but be careful because you can burn plants doing this.


----------

